# Favorite Full Plumage Drake



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Finally got a decent duck day here in central NoDak. Bagged a couple of full plumage, cotton-top (for North Dakota, that is) drake widgeons. They are an awesome bird. I used to say that a buck pintail was my favorite bird. Now I'm not so sure. Whenever I see one of those white heads, I hit the whistle and try to pick one out over the spread. Other than the obvious drake wood duck, what's your favorite looking duck in the bag?


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

You can guess what my favorite drake is!! :lol:...Banded Woodie taken during a walk along the river bottoms in north eastern North Dakota...Unreal!  ...I love hunting these guys!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Canvasback.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Mandarin Drake from Alaska, or a big Can


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Redhead, with a nice little worn out size 6 on it's leg...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys are probably going to laugh but mine is the ol GREENHEAD.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Canvasback drake, followed closely by the Wood Duck


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

The Bufflehead!...I usually hunt in the fields, so I usually don't see alot, but I hope to get one mounted some day! Very cool small duck! Peace!


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Wood duck


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Coot


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

All these birds are welcome in my bag, with the exception of Field Hunter's choice.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

grebe


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Im gonna change myne to the double crested cormorant!!! Man i wanna have a flock of those things mounted in my den when i get older.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I can't choose just one, they all have their own attributes.

However, I do really enjoy it when I'm fortunate enough to get a Can. There's just so few of them around and so much history around that particular duck that they do kind of have that certain mystique.

Although on most days I'm gunnin' for greenies and sprig...although I do like a nice drake wigeon for that odd bird in the limit...as well as wood ducks. Goldeneyes are also pretty cool...

...like I said, I can't pick just one.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

The "King" of ducks, call him Mr. Greenhead


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Hands Down the finest looking, most regal of drakes is the Greenwing Teal. Coming soon to a half frozen SE ND slough near you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

King Eider. Just look at it. No despute as to why it is called King!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

The Ruddy Duck! :thumb:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My personal fav is the drake blue-wing teal. Never shot one but seen a lot in the spring. Maybe some day I'll hike up my skirt and go down south to shoot one.


----------



## bradsark (Aug 18, 2003)

eagle


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

And for eating....I think the one above tastes a lot like the coot!


----------



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

Gotta be the woodie!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Greenwing Teal

I am still trying to get a Goldeneye.

Already have the mounted Bufflehead and Woodie


----------

